# New horse - the first two weeks - your opinions, please



## bellsinheaven (5 November 2019)

Hi all,
So my mare arrives next month, the week before Christmas. Her current owner is going to load her and move her to the full livery yard I have selected. My plans for settling her in look like this:
Day 1: Settle her in to the box, feed her and groom her
Day 2: Take her out to her own field sectioned off near other horses and turn her out for bit. Bring her back in and groom her.
Day 3-7: Back to work for me, so livery turn her out and mix her with herds (she is ok mixed in), and I will go up each evening and groom her and spend time with her
Day 8: Ride her in the school on my own
Day 9: Have an assessment lesson with my instructor
Day 10 onwards (2 weeks of Christmas holidays) hacking out, a bit of schooling etc.
Thoughts on this? I am so conscious that because I am full livery, she needs to spend as much time as she can with me so she knows I am Mum...


----------



## Pinkvboots (5 November 2019)

I would lunge her on the 2nd day then just crack on and ride, preferably find someone to hack with for the first few times as it's a new area, I can't really see the point of waiting a week you will be getting on a new fresh horse which is not ideal.


----------



## Myloubylou (5 November 2019)

Another who would at least do in hand work/lunge work in the first week as something to concentrate on helps settle.


----------



## HeyMich (5 November 2019)

I wouldn't worry about being so prescriptive. You may get some horrendous weather, or be having a great day and suddenly feel like taking her for a walk in hand. Some folk say to ride from day 1, some say leave it a week to settle. I'd say just do what feels right at the time.

(Also, does your yard not have quarantine requirements before she's mixed in with the herd?)


----------



## hopscotch bandit (5 November 2019)

I'd just hop on the next day, go for a short hack around the block.  Tell someone where your going and take a mobile with you.  No need for company, if you have company you then sometimes you can get issues if you want to go alone.

I certainly wouldn't want to wait until day 8 to ride her in the school!  I've always ridden my the next day.  My thinking is 'start as you mean to go on'. The very worst thing you can do is coop her up, feed her lots of 'nice' fancy food and lay off riding.


----------



## Widgeon (5 November 2019)

HeyMich said:



			I'd say just do what feels right at the time.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely this, if she's being good as gold on day 2 I'd just hop on for a little walk around. On the other hand if she seems stressed and confused she might need a bit of time just to settle in the field. Have you got someone more experienced (like a good YO) on hand? I'd play it by ear but I found that it's really helpful to have someone more experienced keeping an eye out, even if it's just to support you in your decisions and make you feel more confident.

Also I wouldn't worry about bonding and all that, if your horse is happy and settled and being kindly treated by you and all the staff she will work out in her own time that you are her own personal attendant!


----------



## Starzaan (5 November 2019)

All the horses I have bought have been worked on the day they arrived pretty much as soon as they come off the lorry. 
I always start as I mean to go on, and crack on with them.


----------



## twiggy2 (5 November 2019)

She does not need to know you are 'mum', she will work out you are a reliable consistent presence (if you are) over time.
If she is backed and ridden I would take her for a walk around the place when she arrives to stretch her legs and let her see where she is, I would ride on day 2 after turn out time.
If he is a fire breathing dragon type I would turn out day 2 and lunge when she comes in.
Don't forget if you go to a show you will travel her amd expect her to get on and do some work fairly shortly after you arrive, moving yards is not much different on day one.
Giving a week off can give you all sorts of problems with a horse full of energy.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (5 November 2019)

Exciting times, congratulations! 

I would be inclined to agree with the others, I personally wouldn't wait a whole week to start working her....she's possibly already going to be a little on edge/unsettled as she's moved home so you don't want her to also be fresh when you get on her as she's done nothing for a week. Would it be possible to organise to have a lesson the day she arrives/day after so you have someone on hand to give you confidence and help if you encounter any issues? 

Also don't fret about bonding/knowing you're mum, consistency is key, she'll soon realise you're her person.


----------



## Upthecreek (5 November 2019)

Is this your first horse? My advice is throw your plans out the window and do what feels right at the time but the very last thing you want to do is not ride for a week. If she arrives in the morning I would settle her in her box and ride her in the school after lunch. If she arrives late in the day ride the following morning. I would be concerned if a new horse arrived at my yard and was mixed in with the herd with no quarantine period, not good practice at all.


----------



## Trouper (6 November 2019)

All of the above but also remember that she has a brain as well as a body that needs "exercising".  Leaving her for a week to become anxious about a new home and companions without anything to take her mind off it can store up issues.  So take a deep breath, do everything calmly and confidently with her (even if you don't feel it!) and then she will soon start to realise that you are her human "herd leader" and settle quickly.
It is such an exciting thing to have a new horse but also I fully understand your anxieties - keep them under wraps and you'll soon be flying!!


----------



## DabDab (6 November 2019)

I'd ride on day 1 and not turn out in the herd until she's had a few days to get used to them all over the fence. But sounds exciting - great Christmas present to yourself ðŸ˜


----------



## Orangehorse (6 November 2019)

Agree with DabDab.  I would give it more than one day turned out next to the herd, but I wouldn't wait for a week to ride.  Presumably the sellers have been riding her regularly to get her ready for sale, so you have a fit horse used to exercise turned out in a new place.  Mm.  Start as you mean to go on.  Go out with someone for the first time if you want, but don't wait too long to go out by yourself.
Cut out hard food until you get to know each other.


----------



## bellsinheaven (6 November 2019)

HeyMich said:



			I wouldn't worry about being so prescriptive. You may get some horrendous weather, or be having a great day and suddenly feel like taking her for a walk in hand. Some folk say to ride from day 1, some say leave it a week to settle. I'd say just do what feels right at the time.

(Also, does your yard not have quarantine requirements before she's mixed in with the herd?)
		
Click to expand...

Yes they do, but they know the yard where she is coming from, so not so stringent I believe. I will leave them to do what they think best...


----------



## bellsinheaven (6 November 2019)

Sorry all, should have been clear. The not riding was also because I work full time, so I wasn't sure if I could get time. The school has floodlights but I wanted to ride for the first time in the daytime. If people think she's good to ride the next day, I will do that. Thanks again x


----------



## MumsGloriousOrca (10 November 2019)

Agree with what others already suggested.  My plan of attack would be arrive - if it's fine, dry weather and there are other horses already turned out, I'd put her out to do the meet and greet and give them a few hours to chill then bring inside later. Aalways preferred to put newbies straight out and in the field for a bit wherever possible rather than stagger it but know it's not for everyone. 

Then I'd probably have a friend on hand for the next morning and aim to hop on whilst it's quiet and go out for a wander / gentle hack and see how she goes and let yourself get the feel of her.

All being well after that, I'd consider it pretty much job done.  She's met everyone, been inside,  ridden out and all without a hitch.  Sorted


----------



## Equi (10 November 2019)

In my view, you buy a horse to do a job and you would hope it will do that job ASAP. If i get a new horse/move yards i aim to do it as early as possible so i can either ride/lunge or turn them out to grass to destress then bring in as the rota dictates and crack on. Treat it as though it has been there forever because its the routine it will be in. Do not wait for days to ride etc..thats not how horses work. They get very used to routine and if they are being ridden then suddenly not by the end of the week you just have a horse with pent up energy. If you ever want to go out and about with said horse you won't be taking it to show grounds and waiting a week to do your class.


----------



## claret09 (10 November 2019)

i would play it by ear. your plan may work however, horses have a mind of their own. i have had my boy for years and when i moved him to a new yard some years ago there was no way he could have gone straight into a stable. he is extremely temperamental and had to go straight out into his paddock for an hour or so as he was about to explode. hopefully your new horse will be a lot more settled than mine can be. good luck you will have a fab christmas


----------



## SOS (10 November 2019)

If the horse is used to being ridden, and particularly if it is used to going to lessons/competing, then Iâ€™d say ride when you get her back to the yard and continue riding her. Leaving a horse that is normally worked regularly for a week then getting on at a new yard may not lead to the most productive first rideS

Things you SHOULD slowly introduce: changes in feed or grazing amounts. Find out what feed she is having at the time and if you wish to adjust then do so slowly over a minimum of 7 days. Similarly if she doesnâ€™t normally have much grazing time (at this time of year in many yards itâ€™s cut down) then build this up over the first week or two.

As for the full livery and them not knowing you. IMO and experience of having horses on full livery for the past ten years, actually you spend more quality time with them than you may do on DIY. Mucking out, stuffing hay nets etc involve no contact with your horse - use this saved time to practice ground work or give a thorough groom. You donâ€™t want to be her mum you want to be her team mate. She will learn who is food person (YO) and who is riding/grooming person but beyond that as long as their needs are catered for they are normally quite happy!


----------



## abbijay (12 November 2019)

I recently got my new horse and, if he'd arrived earlier in the day (it was 9pm at night) he'd have been lightly ridden despite the 4 hour journey. In the end he was lightly hacked on the field on day 2 (he'd never been in a school), hacked in company on day 3, day 4 off, day 5 hacked alone, day 6 ridden in the school. I got him to be my ridden horse and he was young and used to a lot of work so the last thing I wanted was him having a week off to become a coiled spring before we started!


----------



## ycbm (12 November 2019)

Quarantine is pretty  pointless unless your yard has no horses which visit other stables/showgrounds and then come home again. 

Depending on how it's done, it can also be extremely stressful and unfair to the incoming horse. 

.


----------



## w1bbler (18 November 2019)

I rode my new horse to our yard & didn't bother with any settling in period, (yep I'm one of those people that found a horse virtually in my doorstep)
Not riding for a week is likely to give you more issues than starting straight away, but stay in your comfort zones, don't push things &risk loosing confidence.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (18 November 2019)

My trainer always rides hers straight from the wagon when they arrive at a place; it doesn't need to be a huge "ride", just ten minutes round the block. I do this too! Have done it with every horse I've had so far including my 4yo just-backed youngster when it was blowing up a hooley! 

Then after that, leave them for as long as it takes and they'll settle nicely. Then you can do your "bonding", groundwork etc etc. 

Not being critical of OP at all but I tend to agree with others re. perhaps overthinking the process??? Good to have a plan, but it needs to be a flexible plan rather than rigid. 

Good luck OP!


----------



## Goldenstar (18 November 2019)

Horse arrives settles in next morning gets on with its job , I keep them busy and tired and without down time for about six weeks


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 November 2019)

I usually leave a new horse about 1 week to settle down, alongside the herd, before doing any riding.  I hack and have no school on site, so I want the horse to know where to come back to if we part company in the first few rides (fortunately it has never happened).  I think a horse which has moved home and companions has plenty to think about and I want settling into the new herd to be its priority.  Every time you take the new horse away, it has to settle back down with the others.  I wouldn't be definite about when to mix the horse with the herd, rather than over a wall (in our case) it can take a few days or several weeks depending on the personalities involved.  If they are coming in overnight in winter to adjacent stables that can help too.


----------



## Summit (19 November 2019)

equi said:



			In my view, you buy a horse to do a job and you would hope it will do that job ASAP. If i get a new horse/move yards i aim to do it as early as possible so i can either ride/lunge or turn them out to grass to destress then bring in as the rota dictates and crack on. Treat it as though it has been there forever because its the routine it will be in. Do not wait for days to ride etc..thats not how horses work. They get very used to routine and if they are being ridden then suddenly not by the end of the week you just have a horse with pent up energy. If you ever want to go out and about with said horse you won't be taking it to show grounds and waiting a week to do your class.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t agree Iâ€™m afraid....each horse is different.  If the horse is an axious type, may prove dangerous to take it out straight away, could fret and stress and you could end up on your backside.

i turned mine out straight away, then after a couple of days walked him in hand to get used to new surroundings then after that I jumped on.

this worked for me.... and I know that if Iâ€™d of got straight on him When he arrived, things wouldnâ€™t have been so great


----------

